# Question For Canadian AirForce?



## Canada14 (15 Oct 2003)

Is there anyone here i could ask a few question about the Canadian Air Force?


----------



## Bert (15 Oct 2003)

This is primarily an Army site but some members are in the Air Force, or are "going Air Force", or just civilian.  There are threads in this forum related to general CF recruitment and the application process that is common to all elements.  Pick a specific forum sub-directory appropriate to your topic and ask away.


----------



## Zoomie (15 Oct 2003)

Ask and ye shall receive...

What questions do you have about the Airforce?  How can I help you?


----------



## Canada14 (15 Oct 2003)

- How many years do you have to stay in the Air Force is it 5 years total?

- How many hours of flying would you be doing in that time period, estimation? 

- If your not like a pure smart head when it comes to math would you still have a chance or you going to get the boot out the door?

Think thats all, thanks if you can help me out,


----------



## Garry (15 Oct 2003)

Time to stay- depends on what program you joined under

Flying hours- Fighters pilots get app 175 hours per year. Helicopter pilots are (iirc)m under 300 hours year. Transport pilots get lots.   

Math- must be pretty good to survive the aerodynamics portion of ground school, gets intense. Flying portion needs lots of rudimentary stuff, but done very quickly.

Cheers-Garry


----------



## fusilier955 (16 Oct 2003)

if you want to get a better understanding of it all, and you are under 19, join air cadets.  the ground school gives you a basic understanding, and if you can give 3 years before they give you the boot, you can go for the gliding course, and with 4 years, the flying course.  if not, try to pick up the From The Ground Up text book, and go to a flight club if you have money and take some classes.  and if you live in NS, i could give you a them for free.  if you dont have any means, just read the book, esentially the sections with meterolgy, theory of flight, Canadian Air Regulations (CARS are not in FTGU but in the AIPs, a white binder you buy with publications at a flight club) and navigation, primarily with VFR.  if you have troubles, email me, or make a post if you cant get me.  dont be shy.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Oct 2003)

This is what someone in Air Command sent me regarding flight hours:

Fighter pilots (CF-18 200hrs
Transport pilots CC130/cc150 300-400 hrs
Instructor pilots Harvards/King Air 300-400
Helicopter pilots 300-450


----------



## Zoomie (16 Oct 2003)

Ok....

Upon receipt of your wings, you owe the Airforce 7 years of obligatory service.

Hours received while in training:

Primary Flight Training (PFT):
Slingsby-Firefly(T67) = 30 HRS (approx)

Basic Flight Training (BFT - NFTC):
CT-156 Harvard 2 = 95 hrs (approx)

Advanced Flight Training (AFT)
Jet Stream:
CT-156 Harvard 2 = 30-40 hrs (approx)
CT-155 Hawk = 90-100 hrs (approx)

Helo Stream:
Bell 206 Jet Ranger = 80-90 hrs (approx)

Multi-Engine Stream:
Beechcraft King-Air (C90A) = 65 hrs (approx)

Then you get your wings and go off to your respective OTU (Occupational Training Unit) where you learn to fly your respective aircraft.

Math is more for the Navigators.  As long as you can determine the reciprocal bearing from your current heading (ie. reciprocal of 244 degrees = 064 degrees) the you should be fine.

Keep in mind that the Airforce is only looking for the best of all the applicants.  Competition at this moment is low, but the bar for entry is still very high.  Your vision must be perfect, no health issues and you must have a University Degree.  At this moment, we are still accepting highschool graduates, but they MUST get their degree within a certain time frame once in the CF.


----------



## SpinDoc (16 Oct 2003)

Just curious, is there a shortage of other non-pilot officers (i.e. Log) in the Air Force or is there a glut?


----------



## Zoomie (16 Oct 2003)

I do not believe that LogO (Airforce) is a distressed trade at the moment.  Check with your local CFRC.  There are not many LogOs in the Airforce, so I would think not.


----------



## Kitanna (21 Oct 2003)

I defenitely agree with fusilier955, Air Cadets is the best way to get to know the Air portion of the Canadian Forces. Come on! It‘s great ^_^


----------

